# Shock through my body



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

A While back I started on Venlor (venlafaxine), this was about 5 months ago... after two months of being on it, i noticed nothing was happening, except for the extreme tiredness and brain fog at work during the day. So i decided to stop taking it...after two days i noticed i experienced a sense of shock every now and then through my body, like an "electric fright" (i have no better way of explaining it) and it would come and go with the moves i made. i realised that it was the pills that i stopped taking. Its a horrible feeling of sock that runs through my body, as if i am getting a fright. So now to this day i am still taking this pill just so i dnt get that feeling back.... i have NO idea why or what happens... but it happens... and i want to get off of this pill but i am scared that its going to be with me forever. 
Has anyone had that kind of sensation with other types of pills or maybe the same.... i need to know why it does that.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> A While back I started on Venlor (venlafaxine), this was about 5 months ago... after two months of being on it, i noticed nothing was happening, except for the extreme tiredness and brain fog at work during the day. So i decided to stop taking it...after two days i noticed i experienced a sense of shock every now and then through my body, like an "electric fright" (i have no better way of explaining it) and it would come and go with the moves i made. i realised that it was the pills that i stopped taking. Its a horrible feeling of sock that runs through my body, as if i am getting a fright. So now to this day i am still taking this pill just so i dnt get that feeling back.... i have NO idea why or what happens... but it happens... and i want to get off of this pill but i am scared that its going to be with me forever.
> Has anyone had that kind of sensation with other types of pills or maybe the same.... i need to know why it does that.


I had strange stuff when using Effexor - several times I woke up and thought there was a small earthquake but then realized it was me shaking. As the dosage was increased, my vision got worse and had migraines that took 2 months to resolve. So this med isn't for me, though several here say it helps them.

Since you said all the med did is give you brain fog and extreme tiredness, it is understandable why you wanted to quit. Perhaps if you just taper down slowly over a couple of months, you will not have these effect (which are just your brain trying to adjust to the change).

How long have you been taking this med?


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I have had the same thing from anxiety kinda like electric shocks it was sever anxeity and can be very scary. It can happen from withdrawl from meds. It will go away. But need to make sure your not coming off them to fast but again something that you might have to go through to get off them.


----------

